# Dumb Question: If Off Leash Will They Go Far?



## Adelaide's_Dad (Jul 11, 2014)

I seem to see folks everywhere with dogs with no leashes, particularly in large fields/open spaces. Is this a trained behavior, or that they're so loyal, they'll only go so far? 

I know if I'm at a dog park, and I walk too far from her, she will notice and come find me. ...but I don't know if I'd try this in an open field somewhere. She's a bit over 4 months old by the way....

When I take her for her walks, I use a 16 foot leash to let her explore and such, but just cannot imagine simply taking it off her.

I'll see pictures on this site too with GSD's with no leashes swimming at a beach and such, and can't help but wonder!

Thanks!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

It is mostly trained. I would be hesitant to trust a four month old puppy off leash unless you have drilled recalls a lot. My dog stays by me when we are outside because he will listen to his recall every single time no matter what the distraction is. While we are walking, I will call him back if he goes too far. He starts to get a sense of where I am comfortable with him being and where I would call him to go back. I can also trust him to return to a heel if asked.

Not everyone is the same. I've seen some just let their dog off leash and basically hope. But if you want to have good off leash skills with your dog, it starts with practicing recalls with low through high level distractions and teaching her it is rewarding to voluntarily check in with you and keep in mind where you are as she explores. So in other words, lots of practice.  Working on a long line is a good way to practice safely until you feel you can trust her without the line.


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

I think that when they're a puppy they have more of a velcro characteristic. I noticed when crate training early on and getting up in the middle of the night I didn't have to bother with a leash because when he was done he would come straight back to me. As he got older he became more curious, so leash went on.

Pax8 is right, to be comfortable with being off leash you need to drill recall work and be certain they will obey all recall commands.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am not a fan of off leash. I did take my female hiking off leash and she wouldn't go anymore then 15 ft and come back between the age of 3-6 months. Once she got more confident and independent I didn't do that anymore. I just don't trust it.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

it's trained for the most part. our dogs learned recall early just from calling them in from the back yard after pooping. our 2 year old is in advanced off leash training classes and our 8 month old just follows the other. so as long as the older one comes back he is sure to follow.

we live in a city and don't get many opportunities to let them off leash so we do as much as we can. they for the most part stay within eyesight. if they wander too far, around a bend, behind a bush out of sight we'll call them. just for fun if they are ahead and not paying attention i'l turn around and start walking the other way. takes them a few seconds to realize i'm gone and they always come running. i like to do that to test them and mess with them a little.

the other day at the river. this is about as far as they'll go. you can see how they look back to make sure they can see us.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I could NEVER do off leash -- even if I were 150% sure my dog KNEW to return to me. Dogs are still wild even if just a small immeasurable amount. ONE wrong choice on their part and horrible things can happen. I'm not taking that chance. We do off leash in our fenced in run area and the once a month trip to a very nice dog park).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is your puppy? 

The earlier you start, the easier to 'train'. Because in a NEW place with a young puppy they will stay with you (not in a crazy busy place with tons going on but like in the woods).

You can start the training then to TEACH them to pay attention and keep an eye on you so 'we' are going for a walk. Not 'dog let loose WHOOPPEEE see ya in an hour (maybe?)'


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I still use a 30' lead when on the woods trail. Not just that there is a leash law here but also because I don't want her to chase the Key Deer which make her curious since they are her size. She has a great recall but I don't go off leash unless inside a fenced lot because I guess I'm just that way. I also don't feel comfortable going where there are a lot of off leash other dogs as I don't know how well they are trained if at all and I don't know where the owner's mind is - possibly on the cell phone, watching something else, or whatever.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

It's training, started very early. Once they're older, there's no "novelty" factor to being off leash, it's just what they've always known. Both of my dogs could be off leash in public, but I could never live with myself if something freakish happened and I had no control. I don't hike off my property off leash because I am afraid of other people's off leash dogs causing problems (which has happened). The only time they're off leash is at the lake, but only if there's no other dogs around. We will occasionally hike some of the more remote trails off leash, but it's very rare to see other dogs there.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I had the youngster in a school yard that was fenced on three sides when she was maybe a 16 week old. She was wondering too close to the open side. I thought my only option was to call her because if I started chasing she would think it was a game and I am far from that fast. So I stood up in my best recall posture and called her "Here!". She barreled in to a perfect sit in front of me! I was greatful and jubilant.

I've taken dogs horseback riding which has to be off leash. I've taken dogs hiking off leash. If you have deer, they may be inclined to run them which is a big not so good. If I'm on horseback, they know to conserve their energy and do not run deer - just walking, not so good. BUT they do come back after any exploratory foray whether I'm on foot or on horseback. 

Interestingly, if I am hiking and call the dog, the dog may return to the car and wait for me....


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

In my experience with roxy, ty, lexi and zoey all gsd's lexi and zoey we watched for a couple days while pet parents took a vacay, they all stuck to us like glue in house and out if house...I think its the nature of most if them to want to be with you or if not with you in ear shot of you.


Oh I forgot about shiggs, I think it would take natural disaster to separate her from us. She only goes so far and never out if our sight.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

I feel wait or stay should be mastered before off leash is performed. Recall, just as important. I have always worked and exercised my dogs off leash. Always on leash in public.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine are as much on as off leash from the time I have them as a pup, depending on the area where I am. I have done this with all my dogs, regardless their breed and they never took advantage of being off leash as it was a normal part of their routines/training.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

In an open field with little to no people around my dogs are fine off leash, We went camping and walked off leash without a problem as well.

Honestly the recall/off leash manners aren't good enough for me to let them off in crowded area's...but alone in the woods they naturally stay close and come back when called. 

For remote off leash hiking I did buy Garmin GPS collars just in case they do run off for some reason.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It is part training and part personality. Rafi walks off leash at least 20 minutes and usually more every day. He has an excellent recall and often walks directly behind me. If he chases something I can immediately call him off. He is completely off leash trained (I can walk him down a sidewalk off leash and he will heal) but I only walk him off leash in grassy or wooded areas. 

Chama was a hunter and her brain clicked off when she saw bunnies and other critters. Therefore I only let her off leash when hiking in areas that were either completely fenced or in the middle of nowhere (no nearby roads). She could, however, walk off leash perfectly on the sidewalk in the city and would ignore critters that we saw.

Massie did not need a leash until she went blind. 

I use a light line until the dog has a solid recall. I do not take chances that they will stay with me.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

For Puppy, the key for her is that even though she comes back, she makes poor decisions when she is off leash. For example, once we were 3-5 meters up on a steep hill with this tiny stream down the hill, she thought it okay to jump down. I almost died of a heart attack. Though she comes back when called...I just don't want her to jump and kill herself.

We go to fully fenced trails now, and long lines in the wild.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Adelaide's_Dad said:


> I seem to see folks everywhere with dogs with no leashes, particularly in large fields/open spaces. Is this a trained behavior, or that they're so loyal, they'll only go so far?
> 
> I know if I'm at a dog park, and I walk too far from her, she will notice and come find me. ...but I don't know if I'd try this in an open field somewhere. She's a bit over 4 months old by the way....
> 
> ...


I think it's a know thy dog thing. I don't trust Shadow off leash for the simple reason that she follows her nose beyond reason. As in she would run right off a ledge if her nose was directing her that way. She has been on leash since she got big enough to out run me and as far as I am concerned she can stay there. Sabi spent lots of time off leash, but her whole entire focus was me. Even while running and exploring she kept one eye on me. I had a Bluetick hound years ago that I wouldn't have turned loose ever, and another that I did agility with that was always loose.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Our dogs are never leashed at home from day one. I do use leashes when we go for walks on city streets. We prefer to camp in uncrowded areas, they aren't leashed unless we have to camp in close quarters. We're heading to the UP again in a couple weeks, and they will probably be off leash the whole time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I never used a leash for Karlo when he was a puppy. His recall is 99%. I did use one for Onyx, her recall is pretty much zero.
Kacie has good recall, she was on a chain most of her young life before she came to live with us. I think it depends on the dog, the biddability. 
But for dogs that never know the feeling of being unhooked, it may be such a rush and they take off, then go so far they forget where they came from and/or the game of being caught is fun. 
I've always had dogs that can be loose with no problem, but I don't trust Onyx whatsoever, so she is one that I keep on a line(she is aggressive with kids as the main reason for my management)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We go off leash whenever we can, camping, cutting firewood, or out on family property, but do leash up where required to do so. All 3 older dogs explore the immediate area and will come when called. Zoey likes to keep tabs on everyone, checking on her sister, Ranger (both following their noses) and the kids before she reports back to us. Not sure how the pup will do, he'll get his chance soon though.


----------



## Adelaide's_Dad (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, thanks folks, I guess the answer is really a combination of her personality and training. 

I know she doesn't like being too far away from me, but still likes to explore. I guess it's just going to take more time to figure out what her particular proportion is.

Of course, no way I'd unleash her in any inappropriate environment. At some point, I'll probably try one of those 30' leads first and see how that goes. Until then, my 16' Flexi leash is doing just fine.

Thank you all again, I knew I could count on the perspectives of those FAR more experienced than I!


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I am not a fan of off leash. I did take my female hiking off leash and she wouldn't go anymore then 15 ft and come back between the age of 3-6 months. Once she got more confident and independent I didn't do that anymore. I just don't trust it.


My GSD will stop while chasing a squirrel and return to us with a light verbal. We have never used a shock collar or long line training. But she is very much a "pack" dog and loves to please. Normally that is the nature of GSD's unless they feel like they are the alpha. Then they just have to be taught otherwise.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

Adelaide's_Dad said:


> I seem to see folks everywhere with dogs with no leashes, particularly in large fields/open spaces. Is this a trained behavior, or that they're so loyal, they'll only go so far?
> 
> I know if I'm at a dog park, and I walk too far from her, she will notice and come find me. ...but I don't know if I'd try this in an open field somewhere. She's a bit over 4 months old by the way....
> 
> ...


I've always allowed my dogs off leash where it is not illegal to do so.

Each dog has had a slightly different radius beyond which they would not go. My last dog, a collie, was the ultimate velcro dog and would not wander more than a few feet from me. My current dog is a year old GSD and he will wander further, particularly if he is chasing a squirrel. However, he stays within sight and sound range. He has a good recall. 

With herding dogs, they instinctively will stay with you. With other breeds such as hounds or huskies - they will run and you may never catch them. So the breed of the dog plays a huge role in whether or not you can let your dog off leash. Then you also have to factor in the dog's personality and how closely they are bonded to you and whether or not you have trained them to come when called.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

coolgsd said:


> My GSD will stop while chasing a squirrel and return to us with a light verbal. We have never used a shock collar or long line training. But she is very much a "pack" dog and loves to please. Normally that is the nature of GSD's unless they feel like they are the alpha. Then they just have to be taught otherwise.


This happened recently with my male GSD. He just turned a year on Sunday. I was working on recall with him, he was chasing a squirrel and I called him to come. As the command left my mouth I thought, big mistake, he'll never come. But he stopped mid-stride, turned towards me and came running up. I was so pleased I gave him a ton of praise. 

I think you are right, most GSDs want to stay with their person. They might not have perfect recall, but they will not willingly wander far from you.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

When possible (and safe), dogs belong off leash not on, jmo  

I don't have a fenced yard so it's not just walking or hiking, but when you're out cutting firewood, raking leaves, cutting the lawn, sitting on the deck and BBQing, gardening, sitting in the hot tub in the dark, at the cottage on the dock, sitting around a bonfire.....TONS of times I want my dogs off leash. Seldom do I want them on ....


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Used to have dogs off leash, they would stay close in the woods and during walks in the city parks. I am paranoid now. I was 23y.o, 7 months pregnant with my daughter and my mom let our dog, a Giant Schnauzer off the leash as usual excepting she was in heat and some stray male dog showed up and they run away. To make a long story short after searching and posting adds and what not we never found her. After I went to the hospital and had a baby mom told me she has found a Giant Schnauzer that was scavenging around the dumpster next to our apartment building. It was in 1996. And she lived with us for almost 12 years, yet again my mom was letting her off the leash all the time. But after it happened to this point, MY dogs are always leashed.


----------



## NiabiTheGreat (Jul 14, 2019)

I never really did train my dog in any kind of way. Maybe a "Farm dog" thing where being offleash is a normal so they don't feel the need or want to run away. 

From a puppy, I would take him to play on the property. Not fully fenced and no leash(Unless it was night) I would play hide and seek/abandon him to make him use his nose. Also worked great teaching him a solid recall. From 9wks(2 weeks after i got him) to almost 17 months, he's rarely failed a recall. Because of the abandonment/hide and seek, he learned he has to pay attention to me as well. Not a doubt in my mind he will stay on the property. I open the door, he goes potty, sniffs a bit, runs back over to me, and won't go 50ft away at any time. I never leave him out alone though, so maybe that would be different. 

Off leash, even in other places, he is fine as well. Almost like he has an invisible 50ft leash on. Never did any prior training. I did proof a lot of obedience and really proofed a fast recall so I can releash him if I see people, dogs, or animals. Just so everyone is safe and I am respectful to others. I would say best bet is to get a 50ft training leash, go to a nice open area and see what they do. From there really work on proofing commands and emphasizing that the need to stay within a close distance. E-collar works well too, but best to have a trainer work with you to show you how to properly use it. Thread is a bit old, but just my 2c if anyone ever stumbles upon it.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We've never leashed or contained ours at home. They were 7 and 4 when we moved to the country. They are just as good here as in town, not allowed in front of the house. So the rules didn't change, they just rolled with it.


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

Big off leash park we would walk, Pepper would go down one trail, I would take the other, would not take long for her to come back and get ahead of me again, also on hills would let her go over the edge and get out of sight, I would stop, shortly she would come back to see where I was. She enjoys getting out and sniffing the smells but depending on the situation the distance she is comfortable, if something is making her nervous she will be right beside me, calm she is out front 30 yards. When I throw the ball she will often be out a ways, I have watched her see someone/something she is not sure of, she will stand and look at it then to me, wait till I get there to direct her.


----------

